# Durbin, WV - Ranger YWM Neglected



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14389399

UPDATE 8/30/09~Ranger had a few puppies dig over into his kennel with him. Ranger allowed the pups to eat out of his bowl and did not show any signs of aggression to the little things. He is progressing nicely so far. Will update more as soon as I can. 
Ranger is 2 years old and has been kept in a basement for the past year. He was never allowed outdoors, only has eaten scraps and grease and lived in his own feces and urine. No windows. Nothing! He is very underweight and his coat is not in the best shape. He is learning that he is to eat dogfood now after Sandy had to coax him with canned food first for his lack of appetite. _[Removed content not allowed on the board]_

Ranger is not ready to go to a new home yet, but if you are intersted, please email for an application

Pocahontas Co AC


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Durbin, WV - Ranger YWM Neglected Needs SPonsor*

Poor guy. I can't find the chip in button on the petfinder site to donate...am I missing something?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Durbin, WV - Ranger YWM Neglected Needs SPonsor*

Look, if I made the rules they would be different but aren't the rules here that we are not allowed to ask for donations?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## gslore (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Durbin, WV - Ranger YWM Neglected Needs SPonsor*

What a handsome boy. I can't believe he was kept in a basement and not allowed to go outdoors. Just astounding.

Do you know if he is OK with cats?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Durbin, WV - Ranger YWM Neglected Needs SPonsor*

yes, those are the rules.

what a beautiful dog tho, and what a tragically sad story. he looks much better in the picture than the written description.

don't kno if he qualifies for the urgent section here, but i sure hope someone helps him.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Durbin, WV - Ranger YWM Neglected Needs SPonsor*

He is and tragic too - and so many are - but this is his chance. There ought to be exceptions or perhaps just a new rule.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Durbin, WV - Ranger YWM Neglected Needs SPonsor*

Board members are not allowed to solicit donations. In this case, it is the text that is posted on his Petfinder site, not a board member asking for money. Offering a donation is allowed.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Durbin, WV - Ranger YWM Neglected Needs SPonsor*

This looks like soliciting to me just as much as others I have seen which were disallowed. 


Edited quote from PF website. 

Maybe it ought not to be the rule - it obviously is going to help this boy - who so desperately needs that.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Durbin, WV - Ranger YWM Neglected Needs SPonsor*

The shelter is doing the soliciting, the ones that are disallowed are those done by board members. This board cannot prohibit a shelter to solicit funds for their dog. It can and does prohibit board members soliciting. This was discussed over and over before you joined, it is a private board and the owner of the board makes the rules. It is better to fight battles that you can win.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Tess, if the soliciting in this post bothers you this much, you can click on the notify button and ask the moderators to delete it - if this is what you really want to accomplish, rather than making some suggestion how to help the poor animal.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't lecture me about it - not my rule. My suggestion was and is change the rule.
And AS TO ME DON'T imply or state EVER I am not helping dogs. That is just ingnorant - in the ill informed way it is defined.
I help in ways you will never hear of including him - because I am not interested in your hearing about it. I am interested in helping.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Now that the solicitation portion of the Petfinder post has been removed, does anyone have any suggestions about helping Ranger (this question is not directed at Tess)? Is he in danger? Is anyone in the area to evaluate him?


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

From their Petfinder main page: 

WE HAVE TRANSPORT ASSISTANCE TO THE NORTHEAST! We have help to these states; MD, DE, MA, NY, NJ, CT, VA We can arrange transports to other nearby states also.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rebel thanks for clearing up the solicitation issue. important distinction between something quoted that's on the petfinder page and something posted by a board member.

take care all.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Tess - please delete some PMs as you are over your limit


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Ranger is still in need of a home


----------

